# Dan Russell Pier



## onemako (Nov 6, 2007)

Is the pier open 24 hrs now that fall has arrived.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Who is Dan Russell?


----------



## onemako (Nov 6, 2007)

The pier in panama city I am going to be there on business was looking to get a little night fishin in. I know its not in pensacola, but hoped someone knew the winter hours


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's cool. Hope you do well. Let us know how you do.

And by the way,

*Welcome to the forum.*


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i believe that pier has been torn down, not positive, but pretty sure... it was schedualed to be torn down in october, in order to reconstruct a new pier that is supposed to be done some time in 2008

don't quote me on that though.


----------



## onemako (Nov 6, 2007)

hey thanks for the welcome. Use to fish in gulf shores, but you know about that pier. Fish a lot at pensacola pier now. Just got back from keys 17 days. Fished bridges (channel 2) and rented boat. Tore up the mangro snaps and sharks.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

> *onemako (11/6/2007)*Is the pier open 24 hrs now that fall has arrived.


It's still standing and if I'm not mistaken it's also free to fish at this time. I think the laid off the crew until they can get all the paperwork in order to demolish the old pier and build the new one.


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

Capt Ken is amember of the P C Beach city council. This was his post about the pier on Florida Sportsman forum.



Member



Offline



Member #10315

52 posts

PCB fl



Report this post to a ModeratorAdd this post to My NotepadSend Instant Message 

Re: city pier (Split Shot)	7:38 AM 10/19/2007 Reply to this post



Update, the bid was 7.3 million and we're waiting for an issue with DEP to be resolved for them to start. We're pulling the employees off the pier the end of the month and going to let people use the pier for free until construction starts. Not making enough to pay the salaries anyway so we would at least be coming out ahead that way.

The bid was good until mid December so hopefully things will start by then.

Capt Ken

Member



Offline



Member #10315

52 posts

PCB fl



Report this post to a ModeratorAdd this post to My NotepadSend Instant Message 

Re: city pier (Capt Ken)	12:08 PM 10/22/2007 Reply to this post



Nudder update. Talked with our city engineer this morning and things are worse than I knew. Seems the engineering firm BDI was late getting the paperwork in to DEP and the permits won't be issued before the bid that was submitted expires the first week of December. Once the bid expires, it starts all over again and you can bet the winning company will raise their bid. We are talking about holding BDI accountable for the extra cost that might be incurred by rebidding. I asked why we went to bid if the permits wasn't in place and was told that BDI said that we would have the permits in time.

So it now looks like early 08 before the construction will begin.


----------

